# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  badi badi

## dribee

Anyone know anything about the badi badi fish? breeding habits and all?
i got some, they're real the cute.
They are so small, they hide so well. Sometimes, I just cant find them in the tank and the next thing u know, they reappear.[ :Grin: ]

----------


## weileong

Badi badi fish?? what's that? got any pictures???[:0]

----------


## dribee

sorry, i dun have pix. they're about 1cm in length. ales are red, femalesa re grey. they look like those yellow or blue african ciclids commonly sold in lfs. :Razz:

----------


## Simon

They are a peaceful fish, and enjoy lots of cover, such as hardy plants and bog wood. Since it is a shy fish, it will hide quite a bit of the time. They are good general mixers, but as they grow to around 3 inches, it is better not to keep them with young or very small fish. 

freshwater, pH range: 6.0 - 8.0; 
dH range: 5.0 - 19.0 
Temp: 23 - 26° 



breeding:
When kept by themselves in a small aquarium, they breed readily. A rock or leaf surface (or even the inside of a flowerpot, if one has been provided) will be cleaned scrupulously by the male. The female is then coaxed to the spot and if she is ready to spawn, she will.

----------


## keith

wow, i never know that they will grow so big.....[: :Smile: ]

----------


## weileong

hmm.. interesting lei where can buy har?

----------


## David

Tiong Bahru, Rainbow?

----------


## dribee

Simon,
Thanks for the tips.
The badi badi I have does look like the one u posted but it only got red colours in place of the seemingly 'rainbow colours it has.
I bought them from Aquamart and rainbow aquarium.

----------


## Simon

Hi dribee 

those I guess, r breeding colors.. tiong bahru always has them

----------


## dribee

Simon,
Thanks. I was in your homepage. I think your tanks are pretty cool!
How did you get serious in fishkeeping? I'm interested but there are just so many products in the market nd the vendors arent that great in customer service, I'm begining to get a little put off.
You can reply me at [email protected].
Or if you are on icq, my no. is 106695923

Cheers!

----------


## kelstorm

Adrian,
for a moment, i thought that badi badi was killifish until i saw the difference at the farm.. hehehe.. had to disturb the plants b4 the SUPER shy fish (BADI BADI) comes out into sight..sigh.. hahaha.. i saw the same situation at your place..hahha...hiding in the plants..
Kelvin[ :Grin: ]

----------


## Simon

> ----------------
> On 12/28/2001 10:40:55 AM 
> 
> Simon,
> Thanks. I was in your homepage. I think your tanks are pretty cool!
> How did you get serious in fishkeeping? I'm interested but there are just so many products in the market nd the vendors arent that great in customer service, I'm begining to get a little put off.
> You can reply me at [email protected].
> Or if you are on icq, my no. is 106695923
> 
> ...


thks for the comment, nah.. as time passes, laziness starts to catch up with me.. i onli into planted for 2 yrs... and the varities of product to choose from, is wide, thats what this forum is for... for us to exchange ideas/suggestion &amp; advises

----------


## Alfa Low

No offence  :Smile: , they should be called Badis Badis sp, not badi badi, right?[: :Smile: ] 

Badis Badis sp is a brackish fish however it still can stay in slightly acid water, it prefer to eat live food or frozen food rather than flake food.[: :Smile: ]

----------


## dribee

yeah, the thing abt badis badis is that they are v strange fishes. i bought a female and two males. the males disappeared from my tank with no other fishes that are predatory. the female is alwasy visible. Then a month later, I bought another male. When I introduced the fella into the tank, it was like the female was courting him! and the story thickens, he was scared! I mean, what kinda dumd *** fish is that?! Ok, back to serious business. The male, disappeared a couple of days after. I dun know, I have some stringy like algae plant that grew in my tank, i once saw the male come out of it like he was hiding in there. The other day, I forgot about it while I was cleaning the tank. I threw away the algae plant....
Anyone out there with similar disappearing male badis badis?

----------


## vincentowyong

I saw some of these in marine parade aquarium.
selling for $3 each.

They look like miniature cichlids with red vertical stripes.

I need to know what is their life span; 6 months????????, 
1 to 2 years or longer if well kept?????????

I think they are real miniatures and will be fully grown at less than a cm.

The females are the less brightly colored ones right?

How do they lay their eggs and how do they look after their young??????

what is their real name????????

----------


## wadzzup

Think they are known as scarlet badis or dario dario. they're real nice. think they spawn on java moss

----------


## stormhawk

Yes the ones called Badi Badi are actually Dario dario, the Scarlet Badis.

The true Badis badis is ALOT bigger than Dario dario. Do not confuse these two. Like wadzzup said, the Dario scatter the eggs on mosses and plants. Very nice little fish.  :Smile:

----------


## stormhawk

> Badis Badis sp is a brackish fish however it still can stay in slightly acid water, it prefer to eat live food or frozen food rather than flake food.[:]


Err.. I think you made a mistake here. They're not a brackish water species. They certainly don't need salt on regular basis in their water. These guys prefer neutral to acidic water.

But you're right on one point. They prefer live or frozen food and usually do not take flake or pellet food.  :Smile:

----------


## lukeskwr

they 'do the yoyo' like the bettas.... minus the bubble nest.eggs scatter....parents won't look after the spawn.

----------


## lukeskwr

no matter how many times i discuss this topic on badis i dun get sick of it. i bought 5 badis before.2 males and 3 females and hold them in a 1foot tank with java moss on a dw.the dominant male stressed the other male and that male din make it.but this male spawned with all the females(riped with eggs) and at the end of it i was left with 1 male and 1 female.the male seemed to chase the other four.

----------


## lukeskwr

in the 3ft tank, i had 5 males and 5 females.some din make it(males esp). now i am left with 6, 1 male and 5 females with 3 females always with the male.very red guy.rest usually hiding.if i am not wrong there should be still 6 but visible is 4-5.just what i have noticed from the 1footer to the 3footer keeping the badis.just waiting for regular supplier to pass 'go nature' in yishun the badis.they are real good bunch.

----------

